# The most insane techno song.. EVER



## greenleaftoker (Sep 30, 2008)

Russian Privjet (Chromeboy remix) - Basshunter

Youtube Link - YouTube - Basshunter - Russian Privjet Chromeboy 2nd Remix Best Remix

Toke n Enjooooyyyyy


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Sep 30, 2008)

Not bad .. Much better than that godawful Basshunter song 'Now You're Gone'... and All I Ever Wanted is pretty bad too ... I just never saw what the big hype over the songs is about...


----------



## greenleaftoker (Sep 30, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> Not bad .. Much better than that godawful Basshunter song 'Now You're Gone'... and All I Ever Wanted is pretty bad too ... I just never saw what the big hype over the songs is about...


Yeah, I guess it's 2 completely different styles.

Know any good songs?! ...Share


----------



## AphexTwin (Sep 30, 2008)

Has nothing on the Thunderdomes

YouTube - DJ Skinhead - Extreme Terror

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2i-EvjofNEo


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Sep 30, 2008)

I recommend headphones ...

YouTube - Headstrong feat. Tiff Lacey - Symphony Of Soul


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Sep 30, 2008)

YouTube - Flutlicht - The Fall (Deep Fall Remix)


More insane ....


----------



## dannyking (Oct 6, 2008)

the chemical brothers - electronic battle weapon 7 listen to 3.49.

YouTube - The Chemical Brothers Electronic Battle Weapon 7

rez - cowgirl
YouTube - Underworld - Rez-cowgirl (Koyaanisqatsi)

age of love - age of love

YouTube - Age of Love- Jam&Spoon Mix

green velvet - la la land

YouTube - Green Velvet - La La Land

the japanese popstars - delboys revenge love this one. irish lads. do great live sets.

YouTube - THE JAPANESE POPSTARS - DELBOYS REVENGE


----------



## dannyking (Dec 13, 2008)

anyone else got anything?


----------



## Tizzle312 (Dec 13, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> I recommend headphones ...
> 
> YouTube - Headstrong feat. Tiff Lacey - Symphony Of Soul




definatly feeling that one


----------



## bradlyallen2 (Dec 13, 2008)

techno? really?


----------



## greenleaftoker (Dec 13, 2008)

What's that supposed to mean..


----------



## ahtaht40 (Dec 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2KoUkSVzKs&feature=related


----------



## dannyking (Dec 14, 2008)

jesus that last one is awfull. how about this:

[youtube]3T5TPtzNBwM[/youtube]


----------



## el shaggy (Dec 14, 2008)

bradlyallen2 said:


> techno? really?


I know what you mean, I perfer "trance" myself.


Wikipedia said:


> Music journalists and fans of techno are generally selective in their use of the term; so a clear distinction can be made between sometimes related but often qualitatively different styles, such as tech house and trance. "Techno" is also commonly confused with generalized descriptors, such as electronic music and dance music.


lol

Here's my pick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=617ANIA5Rqs

Shpongle is some awesome tripped out Electronic music too.


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 15, 2008)

[youtube]OaMk3kXtRt0[/youtube]


----------



## NarrowEye (Dec 15, 2008)

dont know if its techno, but i love this oldie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qpvlR94OeA 
also this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dcm8ZCRsgbs&feature=related (check the Evil Girl 

one more: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zugZlI0jaYg&feature=related


----------



## NomadicSky (Dec 19, 2008)

Did anyone else notice that basshunter video was 4:20 min and seconds.


----------



## greenleaftoker (Dec 19, 2008)

Lol what about that?

OOOOH loool.. thats seroius eh.. I love that beat...


----------



## JJD (Dec 20, 2008)

Not bad,

I have to go with Infected Mushroom though while high


----------



## natmoon (Dec 20, 2008)

Here is a couple of my favourite tracks of all time from youtube,only a few though as i have to many really
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=VlnkQOexUSo
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=csOw3lKXMSw&feature=related
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=BVpWQcLZzIY
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=_xCFRhJkPSs&feature=related
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=sqwh45LEvQ4&feature=related


----------



## natmoon (Dec 20, 2008)

Ohh yeah and this one,cant forget this one.
Its about 20 years old now,lol
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=49P4GUA4AIY&feature=related


----------



## NomadicSky (Dec 20, 2008)

If by insane you mean the best ever. Listen to it stoned. 


*Delerium - Silence ft. Sarah McLachlan 
*

*(Tiesto Remix)


*


----------



## natmoon (Dec 20, 2008)

Ohh yeah and this one,well old now
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=iH2Yn2p78Z8

This guy has loads of good music videos.
http://uk.youtube.com/user/HansKarp


----------



## greenleaftoker (Dec 21, 2008)

Deepdish... Good album


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Dec 23, 2008)

greenleaftoker said:


> Russian Privjet (Chromeboy remix) - Basshunter
> 
> Youtube Link - YouTube - Basshunter - Russian Privjet Chromeboy 2nd Remix Best Remix
> 
> Toke n Enjooooyyyyy


I love this but the "vid" cuts off. Does anyone have this track in mp3?
I's appreciate a share... I can return favors easily too. I'd love to get some good high techno


----------



## dannyking (Dec 23, 2008)

Let me tell you a little somthing about BassHunter. Its not techno. Its cheesy euro pop trash. Does anybody actually know anything about electronic music on this forum at all??
Heres some classic techno for you.

[youtube]G8Q2McwqMPc[/youtube]


----------



## natmoon (Dec 23, 2008)

dannyking said:


> Let me tell you a little somthing about BassHunter. Its not techno. Its cheesy euro pop trash. Does anybody actually know anything about electronic music on this forum at all??
> Heres some classic techno for you.
> 
> [youtube]G8Q2McwqMPc[/youtube]


I take it you never looked at my contri
[youtube]49P4GUA4AIY[/youtube]


----------

